# Just got a DFN, tips on bedding?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

At first I was using puppy pee pads (two days) because I could not get to the fabric store. It sucked. The pee soaked right through the pads and I had to use duct tape to hold it down. I was hoping to use the pads under the fleece once I got it but it did such a horrible job on it's own that I don't know if its even worth it. Now I have fleece and used Velcro to secure it to the pans, sticks really, really well . Even I had trouble pulling it apart so hopefully the rats can't pull it up. But without the pee pads under it, I'm worried the pee will just sit on top of the fleece or just completely soak it. My kiddos aren't litter trained yet so they tend to poop and pee where ever they want. And the boys poop a TON, the girls pee a TON. I've always used a paper bedding but that was when the litter pans were 4 inches deep. These are hardly half an inch deep so I feel like fleece is my only choice. Plus I'm kind of tired of always having litter strewn about my room. The one time I used aspen I regretted it because it clings to EVERYTHING. so any advice for a new fleece user? I dont mind the constant changing. I accidently bought two yards of each pattern to I can easily make 2 sets for each cage (top, bottom and shelves) so I can just unvelcro it and throw in a new one. But what do I put under it? I've read that washing fleece a few times will help it wick the pee to the bottom and I dont mind wiping the pan after changing the fleece but if nothing is under it, will the pee just soak the fabric? The puppy pads were useless by themselves, will the extra fleece help that? Or should I throw some old towels under it instead?


----------



## blueberryratlover (Jan 4, 2014)

Under the fleece I have used puppy pads, towels, and newspapers. They have all worked well for me. You said you have a lot of fleece so what you could do is sew cage liners that go fleece; bedding; then another layer of fleece.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I use fleece liners with a layer of fleece underneath. I used to sprinkle baking soda in between the layers to control the smell, but I ran out a few cage cleans ago and didn't notice the smell anymore so...now it's just fleece on top of fleece! Seems to work really well. My boys are 80% litter trained (sometimes I run my hand over damp patches when picking up mess in the cage), but the wet doesn't seep through onto the tray at all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

If I put the pee pads between layers if fleece, those aren't washable are they? Lol that's probably a dumb question. I guess I might just end up sewing a layer if fleece on top and bottom of a towel. I just dont have a sewing machine so that would be really, realllly time consuming. And knowing my girls, if they see any holes or loose thread they will shred it. Idk. Maybe I'll just lay a towel under it. I'll give them all a try I suppose. If I mess up my fabric store has all the fleece on sale, 60% off right now  4 yards for $8


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

How much money do you guys go through in fleece in a month usually? And is there a special way to wash it? Like cold only? Special detergent that won't make it strong smelling? Does it tend to stretch or thread out?


----------



## blueberryratlover (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, if you would have to hand sew then I wouldn't worry about making cage liners. Just put down a towel/ puppy pad underneath a peice of fleece. Works the same as the cage liner. To wash my fleece I don't do anything special with the temperature I just put it in on deep sanatize and wash it with vinegar and regular detergent .


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

you can try human washable pee pads that you can get from walmart for about 9 bucks for a pack of 2. or towels. I used the Uhaul furniture pads cut to fit and topped with fleece.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Uhaul moving blankets... Widely used under fleece in the guinea pig community. Thye absorb a LOT of urine and wash pretty well. They are cheap too. You can get them from the uhaul website or from a local uhaul store.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Really? I didn't even know they made those. I guess I'll take a look at them then, thank you! I just got the fleece into the girls cage and watched then for a few hours tonight. Only saw one girl pull at it but she quit after I clapped and said her name. Hopefully they will last through the night. Its always while I am asleep that all the destruction happens. I'll try the uhaul pads if the puppy ones don't go over well under fleece. I bought 50 so I figure I'll change it out a lot until I run out and try something else.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have fleece covers that fit my shelves like fitted sheets and I usually use puppy pads under neath but I ran out and didn't get more so I started using towels, and one of my rats went under and ate the towel /: he likes to be comfy and covered in blankets etc so when I use just pee pads he doesn't want to sleep under the fleece


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

